# apache on 10.2 problems



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm having difficulty serving pages to windows hosts from my 10.2 box using the built in apache server.

pages load fine while I am on my machine and type in my IP.  The individual user pages do not load on a windows machine although the main page for the machine (located in /system/library/webserver/documents). I have not had access to another mac to check on it but I believe the problem may be related to rendevouz.
When I am on the windows machine my IP will resolve to apollo.local (my computer's name is apollo)  which is what sys prefs say that my computer is named through rendevouz.

Has anybody else had these problems?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 11, 2002)

I've now found that it will not serve pages to macs either.

I've tried going back to my original httpd.conf file and after that didn't work I deleted the /private/etc/httpd directory and the system/webserver directory and pulled a fresh copy out of the essentials.pkg file using pacifist.  

I still get the same problems.  it will serve the main page if I type in my IP but it will not serve any userhomepages... such as http://129.x.x.x/~ryan

Is there anything else I am missing?

Edit:  I can pull these pages up on my machine, but on any remote machine it comes up as page can not be displayed.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Nevermind... I'm just a moron.
I tried typing in the url "http://129.x.x.x/~ryan/" instead of "http://129.x.x.x/~ryan" and it worked great.

I read through the Apache FAQ and found a way to get rid of that problem but I'm not exactly sure on what it's saying.  Will I have to run DNS as well?

I guess now it's back to enabling webdav and recreating my symbolic links... here we go again...


----------



## Essage (Sep 12, 2002)

> *I read through the Apache FAQ and found a way to get rid of that problem but I'm not exactly sure on what it's saying.  Will I have to run DNS as well?*



I have the same problem, where is the Apache FAQ and where in it did you read about this?


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 12, 2002)

you can find the documentation at /library/documentation/services/apache or online at apache.org

In an unrelated issue... my documentation talks about apache 1.3 when I thought that 10.2 came with 2.0?


----------



## malexgreen (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm thinking about buying a Powerbook to replace my Linux server and PC (running XP-Pro) so that I can have 1 computer that serves my webpages and runs my sendmail server.

Does the non-server version of MACOSX (10.2) come with the standard UNIX internet services programs installed? If so, is it easy to configure them? Thanks for you help


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yea, OS X client does come with a host of unix services but there is no interface for them.  If you don't mind doing a little CLI action you can get many running fairly quickly.  

I've neverworked with sendmail but I've heard of quite a few people enabling it. And obviously you know that we have apache


----------



## malexgreen (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rhino_G3 _
> *Yea, OS X client does come with a host of unix services but there is no interface for them.  If you don't mind doing a little CLI action you can get many running fairly quickly.
> 
> I've neverworked with sendmail but I've heard of quite a few people enabling it. And obviously you know that we have apache *



Are there any third-party GUI-based apps to make configuring these services easy??? If not, I'm pretty good with tcsh/bash/csh.


----------



## Essage (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rhino_G3 _
> *I tried typing in the url "http://129.x.x.x/~ryan/" instead of "http://129.x.x.x/~ryan" and it worked great.
> 
> I read through the Apache FAQ and found a way to get rid of that problem but I'm not exactly sure on what it's saying.  Will I have to run DNS as well?*



If you want "http://129.x.x.x/~ryan" to work. Try to specify the servers IP (or dns-name if you have any) in httpd.conf instead of letting apache figure it out by itself.

In your case:
ServerName 129.x.x.x


----------



## metfoo (Sep 12, 2002)

there is a httpd.conf setting set incorrectly that makes the server view /whatever and /whatever/ differently. I forget what line it was exactly, but its easily fixable. If i remember, i will post the solution. I had encountered teh same problem when i set up:

http://www.resnet.cmich.edu


----------



## Essage (Sep 13, 2002)

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/misc/FAQ.html#set-servername


----------



## uoba (Sep 13, 2002)

In answer to malexgreen's question, yes, there are plenty of third-party GUI apps to administor Apache/MySQL etc...

Webmin
PHPMyAdmin
ehCapa
Tenon iTools
utilApache

... check them out at Versiontracker.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks for posting that link again... for some reason when I read it the first time it sounded fairly hard.  

Everything seems to be working fine now!


----------



## PoisonDrop (Jan 1, 2003)

I have been using apache for about 2 years now, and everything is running great on my box (10.2.3 Jaguar). I wrote my apache config file from scratch, and I have configured 2 of my friends' servers running apache, so I know quite a bit about the commands and stuff. I can say that learning the commands in TEXT form has helped a lot. I think it's much easier to fix bugs and perform little tweaks if you're not using a GUI... plus... some of the tweaks that you can use in Apache can't be done with some GUI's


----------

